# 500Px Assignments



## acparsons (Nov 25, 2016)

There are 500px recruiters looking for photogs in my area. Has anyone ever done work with them?


----------



## Desert Rose (Nov 25, 2016)

*cough* scam *cough*


----------



## Derrel (Nov 25, 2016)

Read this: 500px Prime goes live, photographers now get 70% not 30%

Maybe seach for more-current articles regarding 500px, and their current M.O..


----------



## acparsons (Nov 26, 2016)

They've been recruiting on the Korea based Facebook groups I run to shoot hotels for Agoda, not sure how scammy it is.


----------

